# sniffies to trade?



## Tabitha (Dec 27, 2010)

I am always looking to add new scents to my line but am not willing to buy 30 or 40 1oz samples at $3.00 a pop in hopes of finding 1 or 2 new favorites. 

I would be willing to send cotton ball sniffies to anyone who who would like to sample sents I have in house.

I would love to be able to sample cotton ball sniffies from some of you.  

I am particularly interested in daystar, the scent works, wsp and natures garden.


wishlist from the scent works:
blushing jasmin
black orchid white lily
coconut cardemom
evening in paris
fata morgan
forest muse
imperial sandalwood
lomavita
pink cupcake
pamonas garden
Scheherazade
sweet pea sandalwood
ultra violet
snow queen
vintage gardenia

wishlist from daystar:
ahoy mate
hey hey cute cabana boy
anything cake-ish

wishlist from natures garden:alpine snowdrift
awapuhi seaberry
blue lagoon
buttercream cupcake
caribean
cool spring
fantasy
frosted lime cupcake
frosted peak top
glacial falls
happy birthday
i'm too sexy
innocence
kama sutra (all)
mermaid kisses
melon jasmin
drifting away
fairy dust
island fresh
sand and sea
tahitian waterfall
paradise reef
palm island
toxic trance
vamp

I will add to my wish-list more tonorrow.

What are you looking for?


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 28, 2010)

Tabitha -
Is that list what you want to try or what you have?  I have quite a few from NG, and if that list is what you're looking for I have:
Orange Cream Cupcake
Sexy as Sin (Kama Sutra) 
Satin Sheets (Kama Sutra)
Fairy Dust
Island Fresh
Sand & Sea (or is it Sun and Sand??)

I'll be more than happy to send a cotton ball sniffie to you!

Oh wait, your list said Buttercream cupcake.  That one I don't have.
Lemme know!

Laura


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2010)

Those are scents I would like to try. I just amended the post so it reads better.

I will get my list of in house scents up later today and ou can see if I have any you would like to try. 

Feel free to post your wishlist here too. If I don't have it, maybe someone else will.

Thank you!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2010)

sniffies I have to share:

wsp:
mango sorbet 
vanilla noir 
lemon meringue 
vanilla bean noel 
cool water 
blackberry amber 
angel 
clean laundry 
frosted snowdrop 
black raspberry vanilla 
love spell 
juniper breeze 
garden mint 
lilac blossom
violet bouquet
lemon lavender
santa's pipe
jack frost 
calm water
raspberry lemonade
EO blend- mint & thyme 
EO blend- lavender (w/ rose, smells more like rose)
EO blend: caribbean therapy
EO blend: rainforest

natures garden:
bamboo wht grapefruit
cashmere and silk
bamboo and hemp
australian bamboo grass
fresh pear
seaside cotton
mornig glory honeysuckle
kama sutra-misbehavin'

wellington:
amber vanilla
satsuma
birthday cake

bittercreek north:
cucumber melon
mac apple
omh
vanilla extract

taylored cocepts:
pepermint cream
mint rosemary
cherry almond
coconut bayrum

sos:
satsuma
christmas by the fire

daystar:
pink sugar
bitter wood and coffee
amour de chocolate

southern garden lapislazuli
moonlight orchid
pomegranite fig
vervaine olive blossom
mata hari
kimono
pomegranate noir
sweetgrass
midnight pomegranate
sweet cinnamon pumpkin
wild fig & cassis
high voltage
black orchid
baton rough
cinnamon apple peach
turkish delight
twilight deam
red current
amber
chamomile
om gap
arabian spice
nag champ


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 28, 2010)

I know what you mean about not wanting to spend the $$ to try it out.  I have so many that I have only sniffed and don't care for so they sit!  Some of them I'm able to make into incense for my fiance.  He LOVES incense for his mancave (ew, it needs it  haha) and he isn't picky about the scent!
Here is what I have if there are any other ones you want to try: (some aren't body safe, I use them for room sprays)
*BCN*:

Clean Cotton,                     Aqua Di Gio
Apple Jack & Peel,              Apples & Oak

*CandleScience:*
Ocean Breeze,                    Apple Harvest
Peanut Butter Cookies,       Cool Citrus Basil
Christmas Hearth,               Twigs & Berries
Rain Water,                         Sea Mist
Grapefruit & Mangosteen,     Cinnamon Bunt
Brown Sugar & Fig,               Strudel & Spice
Very Vanilla,                        Strawberry


*Elements*
Cider Snap,                         Orange chiffon Bundt Cake
Vanilla Sandalwood,              Clean Sheets

*NG*
Jasmine,                               Orange cream Cupcake
Island Fresh,                          Fairy Dust Type
Tommy Type,                        Peaches & Cream
Sexy As Sin,                          Bermuda Triangle
Baby Graceful Type,               Fountain of Youth
Sinus Relief,                           Euphoria Type
Clean Breeze Type,                 Sun & Sand 
Strawberries & Cream,            Country Clothesline
Dude,                                    Black Raspberry Vanilla
Magnolia & Orange Blossom,    Breezes & Sunshine
Biolage Matrix Type,                Satin Sheets
Fruity Rings,                           Light Blue Women Type
Jack Frost,                              Smoke Eliminator
Cashmere Type,                     

*WSP*
Pure Seduction,                       Clean Cotton
Sweet Honeysuckle,                 True Lilac
True Honeysuckle,                   Lemon Eucalyptus EO
Cucumber Melon,                     Carribean Coconut
Spiced Cranberry,                   Cozy Christmas
White Tea & Ginger,                 Raspberry Truffle
Midnight Pomegranate,             Patchouli (FO)
Love Spell,                              OMH
Sunflower,                               London for Men
Chamomile & Lavender EO,       Aqua Spa
Amazing Style,                         Birds of Paradise
Lavender Fields,                       Bedtime Bath
French Vanilla & Sheer Amber

NO idea why I have so many florals.. I hate florals.  LOL


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Tabitha, 

I have Caribbean from Nature's Garden. I'd be glad to send it to you if you want.


I also have:


WSP

Witches Brew
Spa Tonic
Orange Clove
Coconut Lime Verbena
Bergamot & Mandarin
Revitalizing Rosemary Mint
Lemon Poppyseed Cake



Nature's Garden

Buttercream
Cocoa Cabana
Chai Tea
Sangria
Sex on the Beach
Pomegranate
Grapefruit (Ruby Red)
Jamaica Me Crazy
Fresh Fruit Slices
NG Vanilla Lavender Type
Euphoria Type
Coconut Lime Verbena
Ugly Fruit
Caribbean
Laundromat
Plumeria
Sea Salt Caramels



Let me know what you think! Glad to share.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2010)

Tasha, you have a pm 8) .


----------



## Genny (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a list of what I'd like to try:

From Natures Garden
Acorn Harvest FO
Bogeyman FO

Cajeput EO
Litsea Cubeba EO
Natural Vanilla Infusion

Vanilla Bean Flavoring
Mango Flavoring

I'll be pm'ing a couple of you in a minute on your lists


----------



## Genny (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a list of FO's that I have to share:

Brambleberry
Kentish Rain
Soapy Clean
Nag Champa
Lettuce

From Nature With Love
Vanilla Lace VS type
Dandelion (It's being discontinued)
Sesame
Minty Lime
Lemon Sugar Fresh
Roasted Nuts
Tahitian Vanilla
Vanilla Chamomile

WSP
Strawberry Smoothie (Lip/Skin Safe)
Santa's Pipe
Bazooka Bubblegum (Lip/Skin Safe)
Cotton Candy Twist (Lip/Skin Safe)
Lavender

Sweetcakes
Clean type
Woodsmoke
Raspberry

Symphony Scents
Ginger Papaya
Coconut

Southern Garden Scents
Rice Flower & Shea
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Chamomile
White Tea & Ginger
Cedar & Sage
Cool Citrus Basil
Red Currant

Gelluminations (all skin safe and work good in soy)
Sex on the Beach
Gingerbread
Cotton Candy
Granny Smith Apples
Patchouli
Fresh Brewed Coffee
Orange Blossom
Pink Sugar
Root Beer
Grandma's Kitchen
Lilac
Sugar Cookies
Honeysuckle
Concord Grapes
Vanilla Creamy
Cherry
Candy Corn


Please PM if there's something that you'd like to try


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 17, 2011)

Question...how much would it cost to send the cotton balls? Let's say Tabitha's list, if I asked her to send me a sniffie of all 70 something scents, anyone have any idea?   I bought some fragrance oils from someone going out of business.  It was a great deal and it allowed me to smell scents that I probably would never have tried.  There were many that I didn't like and I can't soap something I don't like.  I now have all sizes of bottles of scents just sitting here, some as much as 16 oz.   If I put a few drops on a cotton ball and then into a snack size zip baggie, would that make it to the "sniffer" without mingling together too much in a bubble bag?


----------



## krissy (Feb 17, 2011)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> Question...how much would it cost to send the cotton balls? Let's say Tabitha's list, if I asked her to send me a sniffie of all 70 something scents, anyone have any idea?   I bought some fragrance oils from someone going out of business.  It was a great deal and it allowed me to smell scents that I probably would never have tried.  There were many that I didn't like and I can't soap something I don't like.  I now have all sizes of bottles of scents just sitting here, some as much as 16 oz.   If I put a few drops on a cotton ball and then into a snack size zip baggie, would that make it to the "sniffer" without mingling together too much in a bubble bag?




you could do a members add and list the scents you don't want, there are lots of others who might be interested.  plus that would give you room and  money for more scents you like!


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 17, 2011)

You are right...it's just getting around to actually listing them.   You know, the list that you definately won't use, the list that you might use in certain situations, the list someone else might like, the list you don't love but are ok.  It goes on and on.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 18, 2011)

I sent her sniffies on a half of a q tip and not a cotton ball.  Actually sending sniffies of 70 would probably cost a couple of $'s in postage, but take TONS of time.  Each one needs to be dipped, than put in a baggie, labeled, and than wrapped in paper towel.  They have to be done separately and wrapped really well so that the scents don't all blend together.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2011)

Sending 70 sniffies would be very labor intense. :wink:


----------



## JrVTG (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't remind trading some sniffies.   I don't have much as of yet, but if anyone is interested, PM me, please.  ^.^

This is what I currently have, though I add to all the time.

From Wholesale Supplies Plus
April Showers _(Limited Edition for Spring)_
Easter Orchid  _(Limited Edition for Spring)_
May Flowers  _(Limited Edition for Spring)_
Wisteria   _(Limited Edition for Spring)_

**Abalone & Sea 
Apple Orchard
First Snow
**Indonesian Teakwood
**Moroccan Mint
Rainforest
**Sand Dune
**Sea Kelp & Agave 
Tuberose
Sea Glass
Sugar Leaf
White Tea

Butterfly Flower _(Compared to: BBW)_
Calming Water _(Compared to: BBW)_
**Forever Sunshine _(Compared to: BBW)_
Garden Mint _(Compared to: BBW)_
Peony _(Compared to: BBW)_
Rice Flower & Shea _(Compared to: BBW)_
Sea Island Cotton _(Compared to: BBW)_
**Secret Wonderland _(Compared to: BBW)_
**Vanilla Verbena _(Compared to: BBW)_
White Citrus _(Compared to: BBW)_


Chocolate Type _(Compared to: Hershey's Chocolate)_

Stormy Nights _(Compared to: Yankee Candles)_

Happy _(Compared to: Self-named Perfume)_

_**Denotes FO is New as of 4-5-2011_

From Nature's Garden
Snow Angels 
Carnation 
Cashmere Type   _(Compared to: Perfume)_
China Rain 
Glitter
Lily Pads
Mermaid Kisses
Orchid Rain 
Petals of Spring 
Rain Barrel 
Sweet Pea 

Blue Hydrangea Type  _(Compared to: Yankee Candle)_
Drifting Away Type  _(Compared to: Yankee Candle)_
Vanilla Sandalwood Type   _(Compared to: Yankee Candle)_

From Brambleberry:
Celestial Waters
Relaxing

I'll try to update when I get more in, but it will be March before I order any more aside from my final NG order as my vacation is coming up.  Hurray St. Louis!


----------



## kindredsoul (Mar 27, 2011)

this thread is a few months old but i'll add these just in case. 

*What I have:*
BB
soapy clean

Sweetcakes
rose petals
fresh laundry
cold springs
heather
irish spring
clean
tide

WSP
lavender fields
clean laundry
cotton candy twist
pure serenity
lavender breeze
fresh linen
febreeze
clean cotton
pure rain
bedtime bath

*What I want:*

NG
Bedtime Bath 
Island Fresh (Gain) 
Aromatherapy Relaxation 
Tranquil Sleep 
Oceans 
April Clean 
Clean Cotton 
Baby Powder 
Lavender Martini 
Lavender Luxury 
French Lavender 
Lavender Flowers 
Vanilla Lavender
fresh linen
denim
country clothesline 
laundromat


----------



## Genny (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's an update on my list that I have available to share:
*Brambleberry*
Kentish Rain
Soapy Clean
Nag Champa
Lettuce

From Nature With Love
Vanilla Lace VS type
Dandelion (It's being discontinued)
Sesame
Minty Lime
Lemon Sugar Fresh
Roasted Nuts
Tahitian Vanilla
Vanilla Chamomile

*WSP*
Strawberry Smoothie (Lip/Skin Safe)
Santa's Pipe
Bazooka Bubblegum (Lip/Skin Safe)
Cotton Candy Twist (Lip/Skin Safe)
Lavender

*Sweetcakes*
Clean type
Woodsmoke
Raspberry

*Symphony Scents*
Ginger Papaya
Coconut

*Southern Garden Scents*
Rice Flower & Shea
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Chamomile
White Tea & Ginger
Cedar & Sage
Cool Citrus Basil
Red Currant

Gelluminations (all skin safe and work good in soy)
Cotton Candy
Granny Smith Apples
Patchouli
Fresh Brewed Coffee
Pink Sugar
Root Beer
Grandma's Kitchen
Lilac
Sugar Cookies
Honeysuckle
Vanilla Creamy
Cherry
Candy Corn

*Natures Garden Candles (flavor oils)*
Watermelon
Cool Mint
Margarita
Rootbeer Soda
Tropical Punch


Please PM if there's something that you'd like to try Smile


----------

